# Breaking In A Lanlan 2x2?



## tkcube1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my lanlan yesterday and was wondering how well it breaks in. I've been using it a little and it seems way to slow for me and I can't figure out of to adjust the tension settings because the cubie keeps on getting in the way. Anybody who has had a lanlan for a while could you please comment. Sorry for another nooby thread.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm, I just got two LanLans yesterday too and they are great, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow I really hope mine isn't bad. I like the corner cutting but when I'm doing some moves I find it way to slow and prefer my eastsheen much more which can go really fast.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

You have to pop a piece out in order to adjust the tension.


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You have to pop a piece out in order to adjust the tension.



Or do what I did and take a really small screw driver.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You have to pop a piece out in order to adjust the tension.





Edward said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > You have to pop a piece out in order to adjust the tension.
> ...



or just use a normal screwdriver. Stick it in the middle and turn, it won't break anything.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > You have to pop a piece out in order to adjust the tension.
> ...



yeah the hole is stretchy, it is its nature. they are meant to be stabbed and penetrated by these long and large things.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 22, 2010)

wow, i got my lanlan yesterday too, they must be engineered to get there at the same time...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


:fp


----------



## Caedus (Jan 22, 2010)

I also found that my LanLan was slow when I got it. I prefer the Maru 2x2s, they lock up less, and are better out of the box.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## (R) (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



I really hope you were setting yourself up on purpose


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 22, 2010)

(R) said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Wait, nevermind.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 22, 2010)

Caedus said:


> I also found that my LanLan was slow when I got it. I prefer the Maru 2x2s, they lock up less, and are better out of the box.



I have no idea what you are talking about. The LanLan is WAY better then the maru, hands down. A broken in eastsheen is better then maru.

Maybe you got a bum Lanlan.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



That's what she said.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > I also found that my LanLan was slow when I got it. I prefer the Maru 2x2s, they lock up less, and are better out of the box.
> ...



Maybe you got a bum Maru.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18176


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 22, 2010)

Caedus said:


> I also found that my LanLan was slow when I got it. I prefer the Maru 2x2s, they lock up less, and are better out of the box.


Get 11 LanLan's next time, like Erik.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure everyone know why he was facepalming you.


----------



## (R) (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


I know why do i get 10000000 moneyz


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

(R) said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



No, but here's 1000000000 monkeyz!


----------



## Hiero (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my LanLan last Thursday and it is great. I don't see how it could possibly go any faster and it has no chance of locking up. It cuts about 1/4 of a piece. Maybe you got a bum one.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...


PRECISELY, GOOD CHAP! But seriously, I just got another LL 2x2 today in my Popbuying shipment, and my Maru is still better. Dunno. Maybe I just got a good one.
The LL 2x2 I just got was better than the first speed-wise, but I find it locks up more than the Maru 2x2.



Lt-UnReaL said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > I also found that my LanLan was slow when I got it. I prefer the Maru 2x2s, they lock up less, and are better out of the box.
> ...


Or get 11 Maru's.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

i think people are just getting a little bit too used to eastsheens ridiculous turning speeds, your 2x2 does not need to do U5 with one flick, my lanlan was slower than most eastsheens, and slower than my type c also, but i like that because i can turn fast and still be accurate.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry for the bump but I would like to give my input on the lanlan. My lanlan is great every other lan lan I've tried was trash. They are all slow and lock up. I don't know if Anthony remembers but we met the night before the MIT spring comp and we solved 2x2 for a little bit. He also thought that my lanlan was better than most. I didn't do much to it really though. It was good from the time I got it. As for lube I haven't lubed it with anything but jig-a-loo. Maybe they are just inconsistent cubes. (maybe its why Erik has like 11 of them)?


----------



## Hiero (Jun 24, 2010)

I sell LanLans so I've gotten to try about 300 of them and keep the best ones for myself. They are very inconsistent. Out of the 300, I initially chose about 45-50 that I thought were good speedcubes. From there I narrowed it down to 7 cubes that I have kept for myself. Out of the 50, about 35 of them were white and 15 black. I prefer black myself, but white was consistently better. Some feel smooth with no lube and some feel fast and clicky.

The bad ones all mostly have the same problem, which is locking up. There isn't much that seems to help it unless you do some kind of real mod to it. CRC doesn't seem to affect it at all and breaking it in doesn't help the lockups.

So I'd say if you order a lanlan, go for white and just change the stickers if you need to. I originally ordered about 175 white, so 35/175 is 20% chance of getting a good one. The black is 15/125, so about 12% chance of getting a good one. If you say color doesn't matter, that's fine, this is just what I found.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 24, 2010)

just man up and arcalan mod it


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

The Lan Lan I got was great. It was made even better when I put Ghost-Hand 3x3 springs into it, replacing the crap springs that it comes with.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

My First LanLan: Slow. Had to adjust and lube a lot.
2nd:Black this time. It was godly. Nuff said.


----------

